# PHP 5.2.x and 5.3.x installed concurrently



## systemshq (Sep 13, 2012)

Just wondered if anyone had installed PHP 5.2.x and PHP 5.3.x to run side by side. I predominantly want to run my websites on PHP 5.3.x but there are some drupal 6 sites which still need running on PHP 5.2.x. Please advise? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## chatwizrd (Sep 13, 2012)

Its definitely possible, but you may have to build from source at least one of them, if not both.


----------



## kpa (Sep 13, 2012)

Put the servers that require lang/php52 into a jail and keep the main system PHP at 5.3.


----------



## systemshq (Sep 14, 2012)

If I run them concurrently then one of PHPs has to be a fastcgi set-up which I haven't fully tested. I think I like the idea of a jail and having mod_php set-ups in both environments. Many thanks for your help!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't use PHP 5.2.x, it's been End-of-Life since December 2010. That means NO security fixes and NO support.

Putting this on the web is just begging to get hacked.


----------



## OH (Sep 14, 2012)

Also, the latest version of Drupal 6 should support 5.3 (have not tested it myself, I am on Drupal 7)


----------



## systemshq (Sep 15, 2012)

The drupal 6 core supports php 5.3 but many of the drupal 6 modules which our websites depend on don't. However, it looks like on FreeBSD at least they've been backporting the latest security patches back to php 5.2.17,

see http://code.google.com/p/php52-backports/

Not quite so end of life yet


----------

